# Ubuntu 8.10 - Problem with ddclient and dyndns (dynamic ip)



## mobbbx (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi,

My ddclient does not seem to be notifying dyndns.com of my ip change. 

My configuration for /etc/default/ddclient:
run_ipup="false"
run_daemon="true"
daemon_interval="300"

Configuration for /etc/ddclient.conf 
pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid
protocol=dyndns2
use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip'=IP Address'
server=members.dyndns.org
login=login
password='password'
yogiaman.blogsite.org
ssl=yes
daemon=300
syslog=yes

I have checked alot of forums and it seems that my ddclient configurations are correct. However, when my ip changes, ddclient fails to notify dyndns.com of the ip change. i checked the host ip through https://www.dyndns.com/account/services/hosts/

Please help!

thanks!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you please find the information that is the same as the info that I am showing. That way I can compare what yours and mine looks like and try to figure out where the problem is.


```
#login=                           # default login
#password=                                    # default
password
#mx=mx.for.your.host                            # default MX
#backupmx=yes|no                                # host is primary MX?
#wildcard=yes|no                                # add wildcard CNAME?

##
## dyndns.org dynamic addresses
##
## (supports variables: wildcard,mx,backupmx)
##
# server=members.dyndns.org,            \
# protocol=dyndns2                      \
# rogerrabit.ath.cx
```
Cheers!


----------



## mobbbx (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi wmorri,

thanks for your reply. When i'm looking through your post, i believe you are asking me to show you by ddclient.conf. 

So here it is:


```
Configuration file for ddclient generated by debconf
#
# /etc/ddclient.conf

pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid
protocol=dyndns2
use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip'=IP Address'
server=members.dyndns.org
login=login
password='password'
yogiaman.blogsite.org
ssl=yes
daemon=300
syslog=yes
```
If the above code is not what u are asking, please let me know. 

thanks for helping!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

That is exactly what I am talking about. Everything seems to be order, how long have you not been able to reach your website, or how long has it been since your ip has changed? This will help me with trying to figure out why ddclient isn't updating.

Cheers!


----------



## mobbbx (Mar 1, 2009)

My ip changed for more than 24 hrs already but the ip address shown at dyndns.com is still the previous ip. 

I tried to debug ddclient and this is what i got:


```
sudo ddclient -daemon=0 -noquiet -debug 
DEBUG: get_ip: using ip, ip reports <undefined>
WARNING: unable to determine IP address
```
I think the ddclient is unable to retrieve the IP address. i use a 2Wire ADSL router (2701HGV-E) to connect to internet. My server connects to the internet through the 2Wire router. 

thanks!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Let me do a little research on that modem/router. I don't know that much about it and how well it works with linux. I have to work all day tomarrow so I don't know if I will have time to get to it, but don't worry I will come up with a solution yet. I just have to find time. I probably won't get to it till Sunday just so that you know.

Cheers!


----------



## mobbbx (Mar 1, 2009)

wmorri...

i have finally figured out what the problem was.... 

Previously, my ddclient.conf is:



```
use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip'=IP Address'
```
I have changed it to the following:


```
use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='IP Address'
```
The web-skip'=IP Address' is causing the problem.

thanks!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Glad you were able to pick that out. I don't think that I would have found it. Good luck to your site.

Cheers!


----------

